# Injured Logger Rescued from Isolated Nelson Island



## dhc2widow (May 30, 2007)

Injured Logger Rescued from Isolated Nelson Island 

Written by 19 WING COMOX 
Wednesday, 30 May 2007 

19 WING COMOX - A Cormorant from 442 Squadron responded to a medical emergency on Nelson Island, an isolated island near Jervis Inlet on Tues, May 29. The Joint Rescue Coordination Centre in Victoria received a call for assistance and immediately launched the Cormorant in response. 

A 40 year-old-male logger had been topping a very tall tree, in the 60-80’ height range, when the tree came down while the logger was still attached to it. 

The injured male managed to drag himself to a nearby cabin where there was a retired medical doctor. The doctor called for emergency assistance and administered medical attention until the arrival of the Cormorant and crew.

The Cormorant crew flew to the area where search and rescue technicians hoisted into the heavily wooded area, near the cabin. 

Master Cpl. Rob Coates, SAR Tech said “the man was stable and in remarkable condition given the circumstances.” 

The SAR Techs prepared their patient, with the assistance of 19 Wing nursing officer Capt Christine Bannerman, and then hoisted him by Stokes litter into the helicopter. The crew then returned to 19 Wing Comox, where the injured logger was transferred by BC Ambulance to St. Joseph’s General hospital. 

The condition of the patient is unknown at this time. 

The Cormorant crew: Capt Hans Kleeman, aircraft commander, Capt Jeff Ludlow, first officer, Cpl Jeff Blundell, flight engineer, and SAR Techs MWO Mike Vattheuer, team leader and MCpl Rob Coates, team member.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 30, 2007)

That's amazing. If you find out more info please post it.
Phil


----------



## Jumper (May 31, 2007)

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/19wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=79&id=3398

Same news release but includes a picture. Our SAR crews are among the best in the world; this task was a pretty routine operation for them. I jumped alongside many of them when I was with the Airborne School, and was hosted by 442 Sqn on a couple of occasions during diving excursions to the waters off Comox. We also used their Buffalos as jump planes on numerous freefall demos throughout western Canada and the USA during my time with the Skyhawks for the 1989 show season. Incredible people!

Hope the logger recovers. I am sure he will remember his rescue for the rest of his life.


----------



## rmihalek (May 31, 2007)

That's great fortune to drag yourself to a cabin to find a retired medical doctor! With my luck, I'd probably find an empty cabin or a cabin occupied by a grizzly.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 19, 2007)

got an update on his condition??? i live just down from Mount ST Josephs Hospital.


----------

